# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ دقیق جواب انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 ؟؟

## AMIN9

سلام کسی میدونه جواب انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 چه روزی میاد؟؟ قبلا که فقط گفته بودن دهه اخر شهریور میاد, تاریخ دقیق الان مشخص شده؟؟

----------


## Reza.7

> سلام کسی میدونه جواب انتخاب رشته کنکور 95 چه روزی میاد؟؟ قبلا که فقط گفته بودن دهه اخر شهریور میاد, تاریخ دقیق الان مشخص شده؟؟


میگن که تا 23 میاد

----------


## edin

> میگن که تا 23 میاد


کی گفته؟ :-(

----------


## RainBow

وقتی سنجش بگ31ام فوقش یکی دو روز عقب جلومیوفته ن ک بیان یه هفته زودتر بزنن!

----------


## Mr.mTf

> وقتی سنجش بگ31ام فوقش یکی دو روز عقب جلومیوفته ن ک بیان یه هفته زودتر بزنن!


 سازمان سنجش هنوز اعلامیه نداده
فقط چنتا مصاحبه اس که بهشون نمیشه اکتفا کرد

----------

